# Big Al's Online got a new web-site



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Al's Online got a new web-site: http://www.bigalsonline.ca

It looks more modern, as for me.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope they update the product photos with REAL product photos and specs off the box and such.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I hope they update the product photos with REAL product photos and specs off the box and such.


and decrease prices


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

funny, I was just looking at that too. I like it more than the old style.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Argh.. damn wifi signal is spotty here. I don't really any change in thier tank area. Looks like all the same as before and they didn't list thier regular tank sizes and pricing...

CHecking the stands area now. Yah nothing it seems other then a site change. Like a new paintjob but nothing else new it seems. >.<;


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And here I was thinking it was phishing spam or something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Prime 20% off right now. Tho cheaper on Boxing Day sales @ $9.99 for 500mL. 500mL right now is $14.39 right now on sale. Best to stock up on that stuff like once a year. I hear water conditioner has a stable shelf life which does not go bad. At least that's what I recall the feedback I got here when I asked a while ago.

I like how thier sales page sorts out all catagories and also shows all sales items on sale. Nice and quick. I don't think the old website had that. I admit I like the older website better but with the new updates. The new website is good for quick checking on things but it seems almost like a hospital white setup for the eyes. o.o;

Haha... there is a rotary phone deco there! http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Dec...que-Telephone-Black_10173697_102.html?tc=sale


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see that they can't do math - "Over 34 Years - Since 1975"!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

NVES said:


> Good to see that they can't do math - "Over 34 Years - Since 1975"!!


That's right though isn't it?

2010 - 1975 = 35

so 35 years is over 34...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like it as much, maybe its just me but it seems slower


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

They first send me a message telling me that they have a new site and ask me to reset password. 

Then I go try to reset it a few times and failed & ask me to contact customer services.

Then today they said they send me a coupon for 10% off for the trouble, but no thanks, you are still 20% more expensive than any other LFS retail. 

I like their old website more too, much easier and shows all the specials upfront. Now I cannot even dig out the sales items. I remembered that I bought a bunch of $12.99 Rena heaters last December, was good deal though.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

vaporize said:


> They first send me a message telling me that they have a new site and ask me to reset password.
> 
> Then I go try to reset it a few times and failed & ask me to contact customer services.
> 
> ...


What if you pricematched then rubbed that extra 10% wax on top?  I think it would make it good if that worked.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What if you pricematched then rubbed that extra 10% wax on top?  I think it would make it good if that worked.


They have a really good price match policy for other online retailers. I appreciate Big Als, I've gotten quite a bit of good product and advice from them. Plus, you know their product is fresh as they have more business. Some LFS have product that sits for months, maybe even years.

The new site is good. They're still working out some issues I'm told, but it seems they just updates the CSS style sheets. They are also working on detailing products more accurately, although you can just email them and they will be glad to tell you the details.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the new site... Though I wish that I could zoom in on a product photo and be able to read things on the packaging clearer... For example their bulbs dont always say what the K rating is etc and when I cross checked a few bulbs in their catalog the k rating was incorrect on a couple of them I was looking at... Would be good for things like light fixtures and bulbs to say all the info and specs on them 
I ordered a light fixture while I was looking but I called and ordered rather than doing it online, I always prefer to talk to someone live when ordering


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hey igor did you buyout all the new shrimp at BA Scar? I saw some new something mublii red shrimp or something like that but when I looked in the tank there was only 2, 1 dead and the other live one picking at it and on the glass it said all sold to igor?


----------

